# New '88 735i owner - I have questions



## todor (Dec 20, 2005)

I just bought a 1988 735i with 107,000mi for $700. Yes, seven hundred bucks, not seven thousand  The car runs but the seller said it overheats. He changed the thermostat and water pump but it still overheats. He said he never let the temp go to the red mark, he always shut it off just when it gets 2/3 of the way there. He says most likely the problem is with the radiator. The oil doesn't show signs of being mixed with the coolant of vice-versa, so it's probably not the head gasket. What do you guys think? Is it likely that replacing the radiator will fix the problem? I drove it for about 45 miles today (not continuously, mostly highway) and it didn't overheat.. the temp gauge stayed in the middle. Also FYI (unrelated), it has a small dent where the front left turn signal is (turn signal broken, headlight pushed down).

Also, I'd like to ask everyone for SPECS & FEATURES! I don't know much about the E32s... So please flood me with info . Stuff I know so far (correct these if i'm wrong):
- 3.5L I6 208hp 12V SOHC
- Automatic transmission (I hate autos but what can i do, it was a good deal)
- Some sort of manual mode on the transmission... how do I use it?
- The right side mirror moves when I put the car in reverse (very handy)
- Power heated seats, power mirrors, windows, locks
- "Comfort lock" feature: hold the key in the lock position and the windows & sunroof roll up
- On-board computer


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi
My guess would be air in the coolant system.

Bleeding the air out was a big topic when I had an E32 (740)

IIRC the first key was parking it with the nose high and bleeding from a small hose at the top of the radiator-hose that goes to the expansion tank.

Should be in here somewhere. http://bmwe32.masscom.net/
That is the center point for a collection of E32 DIY sites.
Bookmark it, you will need it.


----------



## Svezel (Apr 17, 2005)

broken fan clutch probably


----------



## Tomlite (Oct 4, 2005)

Definately the Clutch fan if it does not over heat while moving more than 20 mph, and overheats when stopped.


----------

